# Help Cateye Strada Troubleshooting



## 450VoltsDC (Jul 5, 2010)

Year and a half old.

Both batteries measure 3 voltsDC, computer shows graphics but isn't receiving any input from the sensor. No amount of adjustment fixes the issue and I don't use lights.

Been to several sites with posters who have the problem and no suggested fixes work.

Unitstopped working last week for a mile, then worked for a few tenths, then quit altogether.

Kaput?


----------



## 11trk4300 (Nov 1, 2010)

Has the either be the magnet or the sensor..try the magnet first they should be less then a dollar at a lbs..if that doesn't work call cateye


----------



## dss8653 (Feb 2, 2013)

I had a sensor fail on mine. Bike shop replaced it at no cost because I was inside the first year. The guy at my LBS spun the wheel and listened to it. He claimed that when the magnet passes the sensor that you should be able to hear a slight click. Mine wasn't transmitting, so they replaced it.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

I would try replacing the batteries or swapping with the head unit. A no-load voltage test on a battery doesn't tell you much.

A thought: You say that you have display. If yours is like mine, 
CC-RD300W | CATEYE
all you see is a clock until you spin the wheel to wake the thing up. So that would indicate that the sender is sending SOMETHING to the head. And my guess is that all the sender does is send a pulse when the magnet passes it -- I doubt it sends anything special to wake up the head.



> He claimed that when the magnet passes the sensor that you should be able to hear a slight click.


That is true. It is very faint tho.


----------

